# will this tramp help with spins??



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I started tramp lessons last fall, and I'll be starting up again this spring. I've been just doing exercises straight up and down, i.e. no sideways motion. Couple of things it's been good for -- first, I had a tendency to drop my shoulder and end up with a corked spin. Second, I would "unwind" too early and not be able to complete spins. I'm now able to keep looking over my leading shoulder until the right point.

Basically, it helps you to work on the basics. Also with the foam pit you can get used to inverts. ('m just starting on those).


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I started tramp lessons last fall, and I'll be starting up again this spring. I've been just doing exercises straight up and down, i.e. no sideways motion. Couple of things it's been good for -- first, I had a tendency to drop my shoulder and end up with a corked spin. Second, I would "unwind" too early and not be able to complete spins. I'm now able to keep looking over my leading shoulder until the right point.
> 
> Basically, it helps you to work on the basics. Also with the foam pit you can get used to inverts. ('m just starting on those).


Do you have a local snowboard/skateboard training park? Or is it just a gymnastics center? What does tramp training cost (and entail)?

EDIT: Also, would they allow you to strap a skate deck on your feet and use that on the tramps?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not working on inverts and wont be. I will be extremely happy to just spin 3's. I may try this, they don't have instructors around here for teh boarding aspect but I"m sure I could get some pointers from people.

I may actually just try this for a few hours... If I do I'll post some pics and info


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I started tramp lessons last fall, and I'll be starting up again this spring. I've been just doing exercises straight up and down, i.e. no sideways motion. Couple of things it's been good for -- first, I had a tendency to drop my shoulder and end up with a corked spin. Second, I would "unwind" too early and not be able to complete spins. I'm now able to keep looking over my leading shoulder until the right point.
> 
> Basically, it helps you to work on the basics. Also with the foam pit you can get used to inverts. ('m just starting on those).


I'm thinking of buying a backyard trampoline for this. I live so far from places that have them it would pay for itself in a few lessons I think. I was looking at maybe an 8' X 14' rectangle one.

For some reason I really want to learn a backflip. Not real sure why a 39 year old needs to learn that, but I'm determined to learn one. Mainly want to be able to do one on the ground, but if I could translate this to snowboarding it would kick ass.

If I got one, I would for sure use my skateboard deck with foam around the edges or buy one of the boards designed for tramps. Seems like a fun form of exercise anyway.

Jason


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Yea, we use trampolines a lot at woodward for dry land training and such. You actually don't want to get a running start or anything like that to spin, ideally you want to be bouncing centered on the tramp and try your spins from there going straight up and back down right were you took off from.

If you find yourself drifting from your starting point a decent amount chances are you are taking off to early and want to wait slightly longer before you initiate the spin. 

Once you get comfortable just bouncing in general and spinning try pretending the foam is "down hill" and get in your stance and try the same stuff like you would if you were on snow. So instead of your upper body facing the pit you would have your shoulders perpendicular to it. 

If there's anything in particular you are having trouble with or want to work on let me know, I coached people of all ages on the trampolines alllll winter this year at woodward at copper so I picked up a few tips here and there.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

very cool but one thing: 3's arent that hard to spin. Even with no basics and just awkwardly hooking you could spin one. hat is hard is doing them big and slow.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> very cool but one thing: 3's arent that hard to spin. Even with no basics and just awkwardly hooking you could spin one. hat is hard is doing them big and slow.


It's all relative, for a lot of people it's not that easy and either way you always want to have the basics down. Otherwise you are just hurting yourself in the long run.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

bamfb2 said:


> Do you have a local snowboard/skateboard training park? Or is it just a gymnastics center? What does tramp training cost (and entail)?
> 
> EDIT: Also, would they allow you to strap a skate deck on your feet and use that on the tramps?


I just found a small gymnastics club out in Maple Ridge and asked about private lessons. They charged $20 for 1/2 hour, which was good enough for a lesson. They wouldn't like a skate deck, but they'd have been ok with a Bounce Board.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

West Baden Iron said:


> For some reason I really want to learn a backflip. Not real sure why a 39 year old needs to learn that, but I'm determined to learn one. Mainly want to be able to do one on the ground, but if I could translate this to snowboarding it would kick ass.


I was seriously looking at a trampoline as well, but we've just sold our house and bought a townhouse, so that's no longer an option. 

There's a gymnastics place closer to home that charges more but they have the suspension straps for learning inverts safely. I'm going to do a couple of lessons with them.

And yeah, I'm 39 too. But I've been 39 for quite a few years


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (May 21, 2012)

just got a tramp at my backyard, and well, it`s big fun.
but trainning spins is quite hard because you`re not able to do something like a setup-turn as you do on any real kickers.

but it`s a great overall-training and you can practice any kind of grabs.

i strap in my normal snowboard. it has detuned edges and i tape them with a lot of ducktape, so they can`t do any kind of damage to the tramp.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*just a heads up*

Sorry to be a debbie downer but a good friend of mine had one installed this summer, fell off it onto his ass and got paralyzed from the chest down the first day.

Careful, those trampolines look like no big deal but may be more dangerous than the hill, especially in an uncontrolled environment without foam pits (like your backyard).


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> very cool but one thing: 3's arent that hard to spin. Even with no basics and just awkwardly hooking you could spin one. hat is hard is doing them big and slow.


And you would know...


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Mr.Miyagi said:


> just got a tramp at my backyard, and well, it`s big fun.
> but trainning spins is quite hard because you`re not able to do something like a setup-turn as you do on any real kickers.
> 
> but it`s a great overall-training and you can practice any kind of grabs.
> ...


Doesn't that do damage to your board though? :dunno:


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

TheNorminator said:


> Doesn't that do damage to your board though? :dunno:


what do you mean? i can't see how tape would be worse than a sticker? or, for that matter, worse than strapping yourself into it and riding on it down hills in freezing temps?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

TheNorminator said:


> Doesn't that do damage to your board though? :dunno:


Not that I've seen.

In my second season I rented a trampoline from the ski/snowboard shop I worked at back then. Duct taped my non-detuned edges, and was doing spins, grabs and kick-flips/heel-flips  I still have that board and it is fine.

It's super fun.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (May 21, 2012)

you have to remove some glue from the tape from the base and wax it before you use it the next time on snow, but that`s all. think every rail is damaging a board more than some trampaction. even some stupid skiers in the liftline are more dangerous to a snowboard than a soft tramp


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I spent an hour at a tramp park in Utah (Snogression) only working on spins on the tramps. After 30 minutes I went from struggling with corking my 360s to being able to do really smooth controlled 720's (a guy was coaching me a bit). When I got back on the hill I was able to throw down some 360's I hadnt been able to do. So yeah it helps. Im too much of a wuss to try anything bigger then a 360 though :/

oh so one of the exercises I did (this is for slyder) do a FS 180 then when you land do an immediate BS 180 once you land do a FS 360, then BS 360, keep adding a 180 rotation once you complete a set. so 180, 180, 360, 360, 540, 540. If you mess up start back at the 180. It worked really well for me.


----------



## Jpatt17 (May 27, 2013)

I highly recommend getting a trampoline to practice your tricks. What I did was take a skateboard deck and screw old bindings onto it and it works great to practice all sorts of tricks. I have a spring free which is a little bit pricier than the normal trampoline but believe me, you get ALOT more air than a normal tramp. The idea of the spring free is that there isn't any springs, it plastic tubes under tension.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jpatt17 said:


> I highly recommend getting a trampoline to practice your tricks. What I did was take a skateboard deck and screw old bindings onto it and it works great to practice all sorts of tricks. I have a spring free which is a little bit pricier than the normal trampoline but believe me, you get ALOT more air than a normal tramp. The idea of the spring free is that there isn't any springs, it plastic tubes under tension.



Which one do you have? Recommend a size?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

cav0011 said:


> oh so one of the exercises I did (this is for slyder) do a FS 180 then when you land do an immediate BS 180 once you land do a FS 360, then BS 360, keep adding a 180 rotation once you complete a set. so 180, 180, 360, 360, 540, 540. If you mess up start back at the 180. It worked really well for me.


I don't know if I'll go as far as the 5's. On the snow I will be happy with 3's and that is just fine for this ole dad :yahoo:

This is a great tip I will let ya know when I hit the tramp park. My kids go often and I need to drive them so I will be buying some time. Work on the tramp and they also have a nice indoor rock wall. I'll hit them both. 

Thanks Cav


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm going to start keeping an eye out on CL for a trampoline. I had one growing up and jumped on that thing for hours. Not only will it help you with spins and grabs and what not, but it's just great exercise period.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Build your own suspension system with straps:thumbsup:

I just put my own poles in the ground on either side of the trampoline.:bowdown:

You can get a climbing harness for pretty cheap on Craigslist.:yahoo:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/16/Fr-voila.ogg


TT


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

This never even occurred to me. I more than likely have free access to one of the best amateur gymnastics facilities around, and it's near the freeway in Langley...


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

The trampoline sounds like a great idea.. does anyone know how easy they are to break down and if they will fit in an average size sedan (2000 jetta with 12' tramp) I'm lookin at a great deal on Craigslist but don't know if I can actually fit it in the car


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

The circle ones that most people have can be broken down super easily. You just pull out the poles like a tent. They ship in boxes about 5ft long X 1ft deep X 6in tall. If your back seats fold down, it'll definitely fit.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

awesome.. just found someone giving one away for free too! :laugh:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

tony10 said:


> The trampoline sounds like a great idea.. does anyone know how easy they are to break down and if they will fit in an average size sedan (2000 jetta with 12' tramp) I'm lookin at a great deal on Craigslist but don't know if I can actually fit it in the car


Crammed one into the back seat and trunk of an old Volvo 240 without a problem. Twice.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My best friend that lives 5 minutes from me has a 14x14ft tramp in his backyard. I've had a ton of time on it including with a practice board made of plywood, pipe insulation, and old bindings. It will help you a lot with your in air control of spins and inverts but setting an edge and starting the spin on the snow is not something that can be practiced on a tramp. I can easily spin 900's on a tramp but spinning a 360 consistently on the snow still escapes me. It drives me insane since I can 540 on flat ground on my rollerblades.

An 8x14ft tramp is a bad idea since you don't know which direction you may go when you start trying off axis stuff. I have flown into the net of my friend's 14x14 after trying a backflip 360.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

john doe said:


> on my rollerblades.
> 
> .


Totally negates anything in the rest of your statement..... I bet you can do a front flip off your unicorn into a pool of rainbows too......


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Argo said:


> Totally negates anything in the rest of your statement..... I bet you can do a front flip off your unicorn into a pool of rainbows too......


Might as well say after getting my ass handed to me for even mentioning the "R" word, Never, EVER, use it on this form.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

> I can easily spin 900's on a tramp but spinning a 360 consistently on the snow still escapes me.


If your having problems with spinning 9's, Do what I do and use ankle weights equal to or greater than the weight of your board+bindings+boots. Think about it like the old Superman movies where the gravity on his home planet was so strong that he could fly on earth. Movie reference #1


----------



## AndrewSixxTRC (Aug 3, 2013)

*Tramp*

Actually the trampoline does help. but not that much when it comes to rotations. you can learn how to do flips, cartwheels, laid back, front flips, backflips, and rodeo. the problem when it comes to rotations is that the movement of the upperbody should be focused on a lot and you have to keep your legs the same way your board and bindings are set up. best place to learn rotations is on flat land. Use the same techniques that you would do on the big booters. but do know the more you can achieve on land, the more you'll be able to pull off dope tricks on kickers and drops! 
Cheers everybody


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

You better buy a trampoline quick. They are super dangerous and should probably be outlawed.
Safety fears spur regulations for trampoline gyms


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fucking stupid people.... i work in a hospital 15 minutes from Woodward and haven't seen a single injury from there. We also spend endless hours there and haven't seen a single injury there that was more than a minor scrape or sprain.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

Argo said:


> Fucking stupid people.... i work in a hospital 15 minutes from Woodward and haven't seen a single injury from there. We also spend endless hours there and haven't seen a single injury there that was more than a minor scrape or sprain.


not to be that guy but they can be dangerous.. ive heard more than one person say they know someone who was paralyzed from falling off a trampoline. although, im sure woodward is more safety oriented then someone with a tramp in their backyard


----------

